# early blue weighed in @ ecbc



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

looks like some fish were caught this weekend. uptoit weighs in a 406 blue and a big yellowfin according to their webcam.:hoppingmad


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

wow, talk about close .9lbs seperates 1st and 2nd blue @ ecbc. 406.3 and 405.4 with that much money on the line that has to be nerve racking!:banghead


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Heard 4 were killed. Bite was dead SW. Good way SE...


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

good info, their leaderboard shows 2 should be some drama in the end. this tourney does a great job with theri website and info. some others should learn from them


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

hey downtime the third was just weighed in @ 406.2, any word if the fourth fish is larger


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know. I just heard 4 had been killed. Nothing on size....


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Three blues killed all within one pound of each other, with the winning fish being 406.3 by Uptoit and second weighing 406.2 caught by C-Ya, and third 405.4 caught by Moveable Feast. C-Ya filed a protest prior to scales closed.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to all, but what a shame that these fish had to be killed. Hate to say it, but I actually agree withTred Barta about eiliminating catch/kill and calcuttas.

Harry


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, I'm a registered Republican. I see your screen name is appropos.

Harry


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

We ran into "Moveable Feast" under Destin bridge at 3:30 PM Saturday. Said they had a 500 pounder on ice. They did not weight that fish until 7 PM!! I am sure it lost 1 pound over those 4 hours. So waiting for the crowd to buildcost them $150K plus more than likely...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

They were awaiting the owner to showup for the weigh in...


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *atlantacapt (6/30/2008)*We ran into "Moveable Feast" under Destin bridge at 3:30 PM Saturday. Said they had a 500 pounder on ice. They did not weight that fish until 7 PM!! I am sure it lost 1 pound over those 4 hours. So waiting for the crowd to buildcost them $150K plus more than likely...


:banghead


----------

